
Banksy and the Triumph of Banality - Seenso
https://thecritic.co.uk/issues/january-2020/banksy-and-the-triumph-of-banality/
======
cjbenedikt
The author obviously holds a grudge because of Banksy's sympathy with
Palestinians. Poor style.

